# installing ASP on mac osx using iTools?/Other



## zynizen (Dec 21, 2006)

Have a question not sure if it can be done properly but I'm trying to install ASP on my macbook, for web developing. I'm running primarily Dreamweaver 8, photoshop, coding in asp, taken from previous website, redesigning it.

Is it possible to install asp on mac?
I've found a great tool to try here:
http://www.tenon.com/products/itools-osx/

its a great web admin feature for php/mysql but, what about functions for asp?
I just want to develop offline, in case I go somewhere with my book that doesnt have a net connection.

I am running parallels aswell, for the microsoft access mdb features, but, do not want to keep jumping around between the two for testing purposes if possible.

thanks for all or any help. I have google'd tons of different searches and been to a variety of websites discussing this problem, but, none have been directly related to installing asp on mac.

thanks.


----------



## Captain Code (Dec 22, 2006)

I don't think anything exists that is 100% compatible with Microsoft's IIS handling of asp.  Your best bet is to install IIS in a Parallels VM and just use that to host your asp files.


----------



## zynizen (Dec 22, 2006)

that is what I figured. Thanks for the comment though.


----------



## Natobasso (Dec 22, 2006)

Dreamweaver can handle basic asp as well and integrate it into your workflow. Check this page for more: http://www.adobe.com/devnet/dotnet/


----------

